# Unfair ratings, yet another pax reason



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

pax: My girlfriend has high anxiety, she hates riding alone. She won't do it unless it's a woman driver.

me: That's too bad, most drivers are men. Must be tough.

pax: She just keeps cancelling rides until she gets a woman driver.

me: Dang. What does she do when she's out in the burbs and there's only 1 or 2 drivers and they are both men? Or if she's in a hurry?

pax: She takes the ride but she gives them one star, that way they can't pick her up again.

me: Yikes that's harsh. How often does she ride alone?

pax: Just to and from work every day.


----------



## Marshall Mathers (Dec 29, 2016)

Should of reminded him that you only need to be rated 3 stars or less to not be matched again. 

Still harsh but eh that's beyond your control


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well it's a cute story but I'm not sure I believe it.


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

I've had several girls tell me that they cancel rides, repeatedly, until they get a female. The last one was awkward, I pull up to her house at the exact same time as another suv. I call her, she comes out wanting to know who that was parked in front of me. She gets out and approaches him, talks for a minute and comes back looking embarrassed and cringing. That was one of the cancels. How he didn't get notified, and still found her place, I still can't figure out. I felt bad for him.

My rating is 4.6 and I don't know why. I'm new to Lyft, I'm at 15 rides now. My rating went from 5 stars to 4 stars after my 3rd one. I don't know why that guy gave me a low rating, he sat upfront and we chatted the whole way. The only thing I can think is that I answered my mother's phone call on bluetooth, said "Mom, I can't talk I got someone in the car." She said, "ok call me back though." The PAX and I even laughed about it afterwards, how crazy my Mom gets when I ignore her phone calls.

My best tips have been from females, and though I can't see their ratings, I don't think it's the girls knocking off my stars. I think the guys, not all of them, are polite but aren't comfortable having a girl drive them. Maybe they critique my driving more, like my Dad and my brother do (my husband knows better) lol.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Swerves said:


> I've had several girls tell me that they cancel rides, repeatedly, until they get a female. The last one was awkward, I pull up to her house at the exact same time as another suv. I call her, she comes out wanting to know who that was parked in front of me. She gets out and approaches him, talks for a minute and comes back looking embarrassed and cringing. That was one of the cancels. How he didn't get notified, and still found her place, I still can't figure out. I felt bad for him.
> 
> My rating is 4.6 and I don't know why. I'm new to Lyft, I'm at 15 rides now. My rating went from 5 stars to 4 stars after my 3rd one. I don't know why that guy gave me a low rating, he sat upfront and we chatted the whole way. The only thing I can think is that I answered my mother's phone call on bluetooth, said "Mom, I can't talk I got someone in the car." She said, "ok call me back though." The PAX and I even laughed about it afterwards, how crazy my Mom gets when I ignore her phone calls.
> 
> My best tips have been from females, and though I can't see their ratings, I don't think it's the girls knocking off my stars. I think the guys, not all of them, are polite but aren't comfortable having a girl drive them. Maybe they critique my driving more, like my Dad and my brother do (my husband knows better) lol.


Sad life those ratings


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Swerves said:


> How he didn't get notified, and still found her place, I still can't figure out.


Easy to still find the place because your navigation app still knows where you were going.


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

MothMan said:


> Easy to still find the place because your navigation app still knows where you were going.


My navigation instantly turns off when the ride is canceled. I think he might have been Uber, like she was using both apps trying to find a ride and she forgot to cancel the Uber one when she found a female Lyft driver.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> pax: My girlfriend has high anxiety, she hates riding alone. She won't do it unless it's a woman driver.
> 
> me: That's too bad, most drivers are men. Must be tough.
> 
> ...


Wow, just when you think you've heard it all about pucked up people!


----------

